
Keurig 2.0 Genuine K-Cup Spoofing Vulnerability - colinprince
http://seclists.org/fulldisclosure/2014/Dec/37
======
taspeotis
Previous discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8726707](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8726707)

------
ColinDabritz
It's good to see responsible public disclosure of such vulnerabilities so that
vulnerable users can take steps to protect themselves. Bravo.

I wonder when the company will issue a patch for this, and what form it might
take...

~~~
mitjak
the patch is a grinder and a coffee press. also adds the ability to use a much
wider variety of coffee. keurig 3.0 yo

------
r109
Yeah I just cut the foil off with scissors or use a knife and then tap the top
onto a diff cup.

------
jph
The bug is an overflow error. ;)

